# Nike boots



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

boots are too subjective. I could tell that nike boots are the best damn thing since sliced bread but when you try them on they could be a terrible fit.

My main complaints about my Nike boots: They soak up water like no other on warm slushy days and leave you sloshing around in your boots. They also get stinkier than any boot I've had. Also, the plastic backstay snapped in half on one of my boots. Oh and the nylon ankle lace loops wore through and eventually broke on both boots, nothing duct tape cant fix though!

Keep in mind that I have put probably over 200 days on these boots and beside those things they have been great boots, and I would buy nike again.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Nike as a brand runs narrow, fwiw.


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

Nike is one of my favorite brands. The boots are great too but I've been using Burton.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Qball said:


> Keep in mind that I have put probably over 200 days on these boots and beside those things they have been great boots, and I would buy nike again.


I think just about any boot will be shot by that point. I probably have 125 days give or take on my ride deuces and they are shot. And they have been great boots. I think I read somewhere that the average boot is only supposed to last 70-100 days of good hard riding.


----------



## P-Ride (Jan 29, 2012)

Nike have a reputation for being narrow, but I have a pair of Vapens in UK size 12 (US 13); and massive, very wide feet (even for their length) and the fit is fantastic.

I'd tell you I think they're very comfortable yet firm and enjoy them very much, but they're my first boots so take what I say with a pinch of salt.

I do have a friend who has bought a pair of the Force 1s (having owned a couple of pairs previously) who also thinks they're a great fit.

I know some people think it's 'cool' to rip on brands like Nike entering snowboarding; but Nike have built a global brand on delivering pretty solid products across a range of sports and come to the market with a lot of funding and R&D behind them.

I use Nike equipment in any other sports I do (loving their new Free 3.0 barefoot-style running trainers); their skate shoes are also very well rated; and I'm pleased to say that their snowboard gear (I also wear Nike jacket and salopettes) make me happy as well.


----------

